# happy with fish!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought a little baby BN pleco a couple of months ago. She is growing nicely and seems to recognize feeding time. In the morning she leaves her pot and comes to the front to get a bit of algae tablet.
I was also given a baby horseface loach that was starving. He is filling out nicely and is learning that I am the bearer of goodies.
I was surprised that these guys are so responsive as I was told that the eyesight on the BN is bad and the loach would be very shy.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Plecos are pretty smart. My pleco knows when feeding time and he pushes the other fish away so he can have the tablet to himself.


----------

